# New Roundhouse Engineering Locomotive



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has heard any rumblings or rumors of the new Roundhouse Engineering "American" Locomotive. I have not heard any results from the survey they posted on their web site as of yet, and well... I'm just getting a little impatient.

Geoff


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Geoff, you will need to practice your patience a little longer, until 2nd April this year. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Ah ha, so you know something! I guess that April 2nd is not too far off, I can wait (but we have ways of making you talk). 

Thanks Zubi, 

Geoff


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 06 Jan 2011 11:40 PM 
Geoff, you will need to practice your patience a little longer, until 2nd April this year. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi 

 
 
            Come on Zubi...............................Let the cat out of the bag.  At least tell us what kind of water it will run on.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, always comes out at the UK garden railway show in the spring, almost like a new car model at the autoshow!


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

April 2nd? Thats a day late for an April Fools joke!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

They announce the locos at the Stoneleigh (sp?) Show...same as it ever was (just like the song).


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Stoneleigh? 

We'll be there - I'll send pics instantly to anybody who gives me their cell number by PM! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Please send me pictures! Thank you,

Geoff
805-458-5812


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

deleted


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look here; 

http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I get the impression that that isn't what he's expecting. Oh well, we should know something tomorrow!


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the new loco for 2011; 

Leek & Manifold 2-6-4 tank locomotive. as shown on their web site.. what else will you see tomorrow ?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Stamped side rods, giant screw heads and shiney paint on the running boards....plus a predicted price of around £2000 here..........

Not for me, thank you.

Whatever happened to the threatened 'improvements'? Laser cut side rods like even the cheapest AccuCraft loco has? Proper bolt heads like even the...

I give up, me. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, nice Locomotive but not what I was expecting. I was hoping they would be releasing a new American Narrow-Gauge Locomotive (ie... Sandy River Forney and No 24). I guess I can wait a little longer...

Geoff


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with you Terry, same old running gear/chassis with a different cab and tanks. No doubt it will sell to the RH enthusiasts as it will certainly run well.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hoping for something along the lines of a Kerr Stuart style loco.....O well I still dont own a Roundhouse.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I get the impression that that isn't what he's expecting. Oh well, we should know something tomorrow! 
Rod, 
RH were asking for suggestions for a new US outline loco. I for one wasn't expecting a Leek & Manifold loco in that category!


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

I just spoke with the head of product development and he told me its a Virginian triplex. bertiejo


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bertiejo on 01 Apr 2011 02:01 PM 
I just spoke with the head of product development and he told me its a Virginian triplex. bertiejo 

It wouldn't be April 1st would it?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I looked at it today. 

Nice and very shiney, lots of screwheads, stamped side rods and so on, just like in the publicity photo. Around £1800.00 here, so you'll prolly get it for $4.75. 

Me, I prefer the Pearse version from about twenty years ago - got no visible slot-head crews, y'see, and only shiny where the real one was. 

It will undoubtedly run like 99.999% of all RH locos do. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac, 
This is Roundhouse, NOT Accucraft, so why would it be less expensive in North America? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 02 Apr 2011 01:09 PM 
Tac, 
This is Roundhouse, NOT Accucraft, so why would it be less expensive in North America? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


You have less taxes.

tac


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 02 Apr 2011 01:19 PM 
Less taxes. 
tac

But lots and lots more shipping and duties and taxes to pay!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Leech - My meaning was that in the USA and Canada you have considerably less taxes to pay than those who live in the UK. 

China and Union city is a LOT nearer you than it is to the UK. 

Without belabouring the point, I was offered a new AccuCraft Climax by a well-known and respected trader on this forum for almost exactly the same number of dollars as the UK price is in pounds. 

After doing some homework, it worked out that it would end up costing me $300 MORE than the UK pound sterling price, by the time all the shipping and taxes had been paid here in yUK. 

With regret, I declined his generous offer. 

tac


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry Tac, 
Silly me. 
I didn't realise that the Roundhouse locos were made by Accucraft in China. 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 02 Apr 2011 01:09 PM 
Tac, 
This is Roundhouse, NOT Accucraft, so why would it be less expensive in North America? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


No VAT tax David.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

"No VAT tax David." ... not yet, but give them time.......


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

My point, Mr Leech, was that you get AccuCraft Chinese-made models cheaper than we do because of the imposition of vast amounts of accumulative taxes here in UK on imports. 

On the other hand, UK-manufactured EXPORTS to friendly countries do NOT get taxed at source to the tune of 20% as they do here. So any Roundhouse model is going to cost at least 20% less than a UK buyer would pay for. In theory, so please correct me if I am wrong 

I understand that right now there is no Canadian dealership for RH. Perhaps it's something that either you or Mr Pantage might consider?

tac


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac and All, 
I think that we are talking at cross purposes here. 
1) I appreciate about the VAT being removed on overseas sales, but here in Canada, i still have to pay the duties and taxes as it arrives, plus shipping, plus any brokerage fees so there is no savings.(NO $4.75) 
2) This thread is about Roundhouse, which I had thought were built IN the UK, but now understand from Tac that they are built in China by Accucraft. (something that I did not understand) 
So, all is well, 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

The guys at Doncaster might want to be told their locos are being built by someone else then eh?
Check out this series of videos. The link is to part 1 and from there you can find the other two parts.


Roundhouse built up


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, great looking loco, a lot of Colonial interest to I bet! 

Spot on tac, no VAT and no duty on model railway items sent to the USA. Canada "should" be the same from sending and getting a lot of train stuff to/from Canada for the past 15 odd years without a hitch. 

Also, as said before, RH were looking for input from outside the UK on their next loco, nothing about that they would for sure be building a US loco. The online suggestion box was for the benefit of those that cannot talk to them at UK shows. Archived from their site: 

_We do get a lot of feedback from our UK customers through meeting you at exhibitions, so we are particularly interested to hear from those of you in the USA, and mainland Europe. _


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job by RH, but I'd hoped that they would've chosen a prototype not already modelled. Does anyone know what the outcome was of the survey they ran? 

Tac's right on the tax (pun intended), if you live in the UK, one of the L&M engines will set you back an extra 254 pounds Sterling for VAT. That's double what we would pay in postage to have Roundhouse ship one of these to North America, and in the US, we pay no duty on what the government considers a "toy train".


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Noooooooooooo. Roundhouse ARE built in the UK - I never wrote that the ywere made anywhere else - I was using the AccuCraft pricing as an example of what WE have to pay over here, as opposed to what YOU have to pay over there. Everything in this country like trains and stuff, no matter WHERE it is made, is taxed at 20% sales tax. Stuff coming into the country has the price hiked like this - 

Estimated excise value of of item - say a big loco at $3500 - gets taxed at around 15-20% - say $600. Add the shiipping and insurance to that - say $500 - total $1100. Then, having added it all up, add the tax on that total amount - and additional 20%. 

That's $1100 plus 20% of $1100 = 1100 + 220 = $1320. So our $3500 loco ends up costing us $4820. Kinda takes the fun out of it, eh? 

Over in the USA, you pay NONE of this on OUR goods sent to you. Including the totally British-made Roundhouse products. 

tac


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

While it is true that import tax is not charged on "toy trains" or "collectibles" imported from the UK, they are still subject to local sales tax. I know this to my cost. In 2006, I purchased a used Aster locomotive from the UK for about $5,000. Just this week (5 years later) I received a letter from the California State Board of Equalization asking me to pay sales tax! They were clearly scouring the customs reports to try to find more money and in the process they tracked me through 3 address changes to where I now live in Washington State. Ouch! 

Robert


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac, 
Maybe in the US, but here in Canada we have to pay up front before we even get given the package. 
By the time you add provincial sales tax, federal sales tax, brokerage fees, and shipping costs, it all adds up!!! 
Everyone wants their share, BEFORE we have our fun!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 03 Apr 2011 10:19 PM 
Tac, 
Maybe in the US, but here in Canada we have to pay up front before we even get given the package. 
By the time you add provincial sales tax, federal sales tax, brokerage fees, and shipping costs, it all adds up!!! 
Everyone wants their share, BEFORE we have our fun!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 



Understood.

Those are the reasons why I've never made any large-costing train purchases in Canada apart from half a dozen family cars over the years. My train purchases in Canada are limited to the odd 1/29th CN/CP item of rolling stock bought face-to-face at Art's just up the road from you - purchases made when driving back home to Ontario after visiting friends on the island, an old Aristocraft A-B set and a couple of paint jobs from John at Winona. I've never bought any furrin-made trains in Canada. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, I have purchased trains from Art's garden centre and then one used to be able to pick up forms at the airport in Vancouver to reclaim the tax once back in the UK. Is that option no longer available ?? It's a few years since my last visit.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod, sure you can still do it, but for a couple of cars the wait and hassle is not worth it for me - for a couple of $$$$. 

As for making a BIG purchase in Canada, such as a steam locomotive, well, as Mr Leech points out, the taxes and so on applied to items coming from out-of-country, after already having come from another country, make it an un-economical proposition for somebody like me who has to count pennies these days, like many of us. There are some real gentlemanly dealers in Canada, for sure, but even so, buying a bigger loco there, like a Mason Bogie, putting it on the plane [many $$$$] and taking it into UK and declaring it at customs [many more $$$] can make it an expensive experience. 

Unless, of course, you know of a different, but legal way. 

That's precisely what smacked me in the face when I was getting set to add to my present collection-of-one CPR passenger cars for my RH a couple of years back. All of a sudden it became more economical to have them hand-crafted in unicorn ivory by a troop of billionnaires, and transported to UK on a privately-chartered C5. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lightouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Evenin, All - My local RH dealer, Glendale Junction, has just posted me details of this fine non-American locomotive. At the risk of repeating stuff elsewhere - here are the details. 

You'll note, I hope, that the loco has come out at less than the initial suggested price. This can only be a good thing. Nothwithstanding the cheesy cheese-head screws on the pilot beams and so on, it is nevertheless a large and impressive model of a much-loved and much-missed prototype. The L&M not only had one of the few pick-a-back standard gauge-carrying rolling stock systems in operation in the UK, but also ran through some blissfully bucolic landscape that has remained much the same today. The 'rollbocken' cars are a very good reason to integrate this loco with some Gauge 3 - all that is needed now is some affordable rolling stock....... 

Here ya're - 

The Leek & Manifold Valley Light Railway was a 2ft 6inch gauge line that ran from Waterhouses to Hulme End in Staffordshire and opened in 1904. Although a private concern, it was originally operated by the North Staffordshire Railway but in 1923 came under the control of the LMS Railway. It closed to traffic in 1934. The railway had two large 2-6-4 tank locomotives built by Kitson & Co. of Leeds in 1904. Numbered 1 and 2, and bearing the names E. R. Calthrop and J. B. Earle, they were both scrapped shortly after the line closed though some of the impressive name plates still survive. This is a large locomotive and is not suitable for small railways with tight curves. It will require a minimum of 3’ (900mm) radius to operate effectively. 

Technical specifications for 'Leek & Manifold'. 

Internal gas firing using our ‘FG’ type burner. 
Outside framed 2-6-4 chassis with two double acting slide valve cylinders operated by simplified Walschaerts type valve gear. 
Water top-up system and water gauge. 
Controls fitted as standard are :- steam regulator, safety valve, pressure gauge, displacement lubricator, gas regulator and reversing gear. 
Glazed cab windows. 
Dimensions (loading gauge) are, Length 430mm over buffer beams, Width 120mm, Height 155mm. 
Weight 5 Kg. (with Radio Control fitted). 
Full radio control is available for both regulator and reversing valve gear using 2.4GHz R/C. 
A gauge conversion kit is available separately to allow changing between 32mm and 45mm gauge. Please state gauge when ordering. 
Fitted with insulated wheels as standard. 
Supplied with etched brass plates for both E.R.Calthrop and J.B.Earle. 
Available in any standard ROUNDHOUSE colour. 
Manual £1525 R/C £1690 [includes 20% VAT]

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## leemoor (May 30, 2008)

You are correct, it looks very colonial. I have just taken delivery of one in black and it could be at home in Africa, India etc. It has had about three hours of running in now and will get down to a nice slow pace, it steams well and a good audible exhaust beat. Very pleased.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

We need some pictures!


----------



## leemoor (May 30, 2008)

I've put one in the photo competition!

If you can give me your e mail address I will gladly send you some more.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I think she is a fine looking engine. Not too American looking, but fine none the less. seems like pretty good detail too. One might quibble about bolt heads etc but, hey, she will run great, and thats as much part of the fun as anything else! 

A boy can dream right? ... Perhaps the New American style engine is in process!


----------

